# Who's on the verge of Rehab?



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

If this weather doesn't get right I might have to ck in.
It's so been so long I'm getting spider webs in my boat. Starting to run out
Of things to do to my boat without spending a bunch of money or having my boat out of commission if we get a break.:whistling:
Who else is in the same boat?


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

My console has a bird nest in it....and the babys have hatched and flown the coop. I was out for awhile before the rain though. BPS came through with my trolling motor right before the rain.


----------



## AFastSilverSC2 (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: Rehab*

Lol :yes: Flounder I know the feeling, after sitting in the house all day yesterday couldn't take it and hit quite water up last night! Seen a few little ones and a bunch of skates, but water was rippling from the wind (5-10 mph out of SW) and the water clarity was poor.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

This dirty water is keeping from getting on the hunt and locating some fish. Some of the places I killed a lot fish last year are suffering from lack of them or have been dirty all season. I just don't know where to go at this moment.


----------



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

I've still been going, just can't sit at home. Very limited visibility though and still haven't found any fish. I'm starting to think someone has a gill net stretched across the pass in pensacola.


----------



## wareagle22 (Oct 3, 2007)

We went last night to the ICW and the water was surprisingly clear. The wind was blowing like 20 queers right out of the west which made most spots to rough to look. We stumbled up on 3 pretty good ones and saw about a dozen more short fish. Killed 3 big jar head mullet too so we got a nice little mess to eat tonight. We could have stayed in the first cove we tried and loaded the boat with big mullet. We didn't kill the first flounder until about 11:45 and they were just coming in out of the deeper water. We could see about 3 ft deep in most places but I know we ran over a bunch of fish that we couldn't see because the bottom was so dark. I wasn't gonna go but my daughters boyfriend and his buddy have been dying to go for the first time so we gave it a go anyway. There seems to be a few fish out but this was only my second trip out this year so take that for what it's worth. 

I also painted the inside of my light housings with the high temp flat white paint that was discussed on here and bowfishing country and it WORKS! It made my lights so much better and they didn't seem to have as much glare as before. It's well worth it for a $4 can of paint!!


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

wareagle22 said:


> We went last night to the ICW and the water was surprisingly clear. The wind was blowing like 20 queers right out of the west which made most spots to rough to look. We stumbled up on 3 pretty good ones and saw about a dozen more short fish. Killed 3 big jar head mullet too so we got a nice little mess to eat tonight. We could have stayed in the first cove we tried and loaded the boat with big mullet. We didn't kill the first flounder until about 11:45 and they were just coming in out of the deeper water. We could see about 3 ft deep in most places but I know we ran over a bunch of fish that we couldn't see because the bottom was so dark. I wasn't gonna go but my daughters boyfriend and his buddy have been dying to go for the first time so we gave it a go anyway. There seems to be a few fish out but this was only my second trip out this year so take that for what it's worth.
> 
> I also painted the inside of my light housings with the high temp flat white paint that was discussed on here and bowfishing country and it WORKS! It made my lights so much better and they didn't seem to have as much glare as before. It's well worth it for a $4 can of paint!!


Glad to here that, my paint is sitting on the bow.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

I'd love to see 3' vis. Glad hear the white paint helps I did mine a out 3wks ago and haven't had a chance to use them yet


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Flounder9.75 said:


> I'd love to see 3' vis. Glad hear the white paint helps I did mine a out 3wks ago and haven't had a chance to use them yet


Just finished painting mine, that has got to be the fastest drying paint I ever used.


----------



## stickmyshare (Jun 11, 2008)

wareagle22 said:


> We went last night to the ICW and the water was surprisingly clear. The wind was blowing like 20 queers right out of the west which made most spots to rough to look. We stumbled up on 3 pretty good ones and saw about a dozen more short fish. Killed 3 big jar head mullet too so we got a nice little mess to eat tonight. We could have stayed in the first cove we tried and loaded the boat with big mullet. We didn't kill the first flounder until about 11:45 and they were just coming in out of the deeper water. We could see about 3 ft deep in most places but I know we ran over a bunch of fish that we couldn't see because the bottom was so dark. I wasn't gonna go but my daughters boyfriend and his buddy have been dying to go for the first time so we gave it a go anyway. There seems to be a few fish out but this was only my second trip out this year so take that for what it's worth.
> 
> I also painted the inside of my light housings with the high temp flat white paint that was discussed on here and bowfishing country and it WORKS! It made my lights so much better and they didn't seem to have as much glare as before. It's well worth it for a $4 can of paint!!


 
I tried to hit the ICW the other night thinking it would be the only decent water around. After getting out of the truck, it felt like I should be flying a kite. I just got back in the truck and went home.


----------



## mudd_cat23 (Jun 3, 2011)

I am right there with youll up here in NC its horrible. but i cant take it no more im going tonight. We have had a good 12 tide changes since our last rain but the wind is another story its blowing 15 kt. in the wrong direction tonight but i gotta go the fish house wont quit bugging me.Oh yeah this full moon rush tide isnt going to help any either


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

How many tides a day ya'll got up there? I'm curious


----------



## mudd_cat23 (Jun 3, 2011)

We roughly have 4 a day however you look at it if it's pm or am. Probably the same as you'll. Well tonight was a bust pulled up to the ramp at 1 low tide was suppose to be at 330. And it only dropped about 1 1/2 ft since high water at 930. I thought it was the end to the moon phase and we would have a rush tide so that's why I got there early cause I knew it would be fast well I was WRONG once again. 17 fish later 2 hours of battling the wind and jumping from place to place I decided to go home..


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

mudd_cat23 said:


> We roughly have 4 a day however you look at it if it's pm or am. Probably the same as you'll. Well tonight was a bust pulled up to the ramp at 1 low tide was suppose to be at 330. And it only dropped about 1 1/2 ft since high water at 930. I thought it was the end to the moon phase and we would have a rush tide so that's why I got there early cause I knew it would be fast well I was WRONG once again. 17 fish later 2 hours of battling the wind and jumping from place to place I decided to go home..


 
Nice Job stabbing dem flatties. We have 2 tides per day here in Pensacola usually ranging from .5 to 1.5 ft.


----------



## mudd_cat23 (Jun 3, 2011)

,50-1.5 that is nice i wish it was like that here the fish would never pull away from the hill into deep water. Our normal tide drops anywhere between 4-6 feet but last night it was neg 2.7 it really was horrible but the full moon turned on the flounder and trout bite so i guess tom its time to go chase them with the ol bucktail and pole


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

We do have an occasional neap tide that will give us 2 highs and 2 lows, got one coming this weekend looks like.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

wareagle22 said:


> The wind was blowing like 20 queers!


Funny, have to remember that one:thumbsup:


----------



## jsh1904 (Mar 20, 2012)

Every time I ask #2 if you've been gigging recently he says you've been busy messing with your boat. I kinda figured you found a new hobby.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

jsh1904 said:


> Every time I ask #2 if you've been gigging recently he says you've been busy messing with your boat. I kinda figured you found a new hobby.


With the water and weather condition we've been having I haven't seen any reason to go so I've been just tinker with the boat, hopefully it will get better soon


----------

